# Extended stay in US to visit American girlfriend



## sheffdave2002 (Dec 7, 2011)

My American girlfriend is planning to return to the US to start a 2 year MA programme from September 2012. I've been looking into how I would be able to accompany her.

I'm a UK citizen and self employed - I work online so can do it from anywhere with an internet connection.

From my research on US visas though I can't see where I would fit, as I wouldn't be going to the US to work for a company. If I was permitted to continue working I'd be able to pay tax etc although I wouldn't need to employ anyone, but I can't see how this is possible from the visa types I've seen.

The category that would fit best seems to be B2 tourist visa, although that would mean I wouldn't legally be able to work online while I was there, and I'm unclear about how long I could stay for as the various advice suggests you get it for 6 months only with a possibility to extend for a year on arrival, and apply for 3 month extensions after that, with no guarantee of acceptance at any stage. I've no intention of spending longer than 2 years total in the US, but it wouldn't be the end of the world if I had to spend some of the time in the UK during this period.

I've enough funds in the bank to support myself while in the US if I didn't work, and have property and family ties in the UK but I'm a bit confused about if this would be the best visa category to apply for, and if I'd be likely to get it.

Can anyone shed any light or give any advice??

Thanks,
David


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

B 2 CLASSIFICATION FOR COHABITATING PARTNERS

Visas


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> B 2 CLASSIFICATION FOR COHABITATING PARTNERS
> 
> Visas


It will not be granted as the other party is a US citizen. Marriage or LDR.


----------



## sheffdave2002 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Only for partners of another non-US citizen?*



Davis1 said:


> B 2 CLASSIFICATION FOR COHABITATING PARTNERS


Thanks for the pointer - the guidance all refers to cohabiting partners of a non-US citizen on another kind of visa, not to cohabiting partners of an American who is studying. Have I misinterpreted this?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

sheffdave2002 said:


> Thanks for the pointer - the guidance all refers to cohabiting partners of a non-US citizen on another kind of visa, not to cohabiting partners of an American who is studying. Have I misinterpreted this?


Sorry ..never noticed she was a US citizen ...you cannot use it ...
and your chances of getting a B-2 are slim


----------

